# Computer geht nicht an [Mal wieder]



## kuhlmaehn (6. Februar 2010)

Hi! 
Ich weiß, dass es diese Thema sehr oft gibt aber ich hab schon ein bisschen was ausprobiert und versteh nicht so recht warum es nicht am Netzteil liegt und dazu nichts gefunden.
Mein Computer hängt an einer Steckerleiste mit Schalter. Vor einem Jahr ca. ging der Computer nicht mehr an wenn ich über Nacht den Schalter an der Steckerleiste ausgemacht habe. Ich konnte das dann wieder hinkriegen, wenn ich den Computer von allen Steckern befreit habe und eine Weile auf den Anschalter gedrückt habe. Ich hatte da irgendwo gelesen, dass sich dann die Kondensatoren entladen...
Vor ein paar Tagen ging er jetzt, trotz dauerhaft angeschalteter Steckerleiste, gar nicht mehr an. Daraufhin hab ich mir dann ein neues Netzteil gekauft, was aber leider nichts gebracht hat.
Was mich jetzt wundert ist, dass ich dachte die besagten Kondensatoren befinden sich im Netzteil? Soweit ich das verstanden habe kann es jetzt eigentlich nur noch das Mainboard sein aber wo sind denn da Kondensatoren?
Achso und dann ist mir vor ein paar Jahren so eine Plastikfeder vom Anschalter des Computer zerbrochen. Also der normale Schalter müsste eigentlich noch gehen aber der Knopf zum verschöndern davor ist kaputt. Kann es trotzdem sein, dass irgendwie einfach nur der Anschalter kaputt ist und ich durch das "Kondensator entladen" damals gar nichts entladen hatte sondern nur ausversehn einen Wackelkontakt am Schalter korrigiert habe? Wie könnte ich das denn teste?
Danke


----------



## fluessig (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo Kuhlmaehn,

du kannst das testen, indem du auf dem Mainboard den Kontakt für Power selbst überbrückst. Also such die Kontakte auf dem Mainboard (sind ja meistens mehrere an der Stelle), zieh das Kabel raus und halt mal kurz eine Schraubenzieherspitze oder irgendwas stromleitendes dran. Der Kontakt soll natürlich nur kurz sein, sonst ist das, als würdest du lange den Knopf drücken.

Grüße
fluessig


----------



## hela (7. Februar 2010)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> ... Was mich jetzt wundert ist, dass ich dachte die besagten Kondensatoren befinden sich im Netzteil? Soweit ich das verstanden habe kann es jetzt eigentlich nur noch das Mainboard sein aber wo sind denn da Kondensatoren?...


Darüber solltest du nicht zu viel grübeln. Das gehört m.E. eher ins Mystik- oder Esoterik-Forum.


kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> ... Achso und dann ist mir vor ein paar Jahren so eine Plastikfeder vom Anschalter des Computer zerbrochen. Also der normale Schalter müsste eigentlich noch gehen aber der Knopf zum verschöndern davor ist kaputt. Kann es trotzdem sein, dass irgendwie einfach nur der Anschalter kaputt ist und ich durch das "Kondensator entladen" damals gar nichts entladen hatte sondern nur ausversehn einen Wackelkontakt am Schalter korrigiert habe? Wie könnte ich das denn teste?


Na bitte: Da gibt es doch wenigstens einen konkreten Anhaltspunkt, zu dem fluessig einen praktikablen Weg zum Testen genannt hat. Kein Bauteil, das mechanisch betätigt wird, hat das ewige Leben.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (14. Februar 2010)

Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt melde, ich war arg im Klausurenstress...
Ich hab den Computer gerade nochmal angeschlossen und überraschend war, dass sich der Lüfter jetzt sobald der Stromschalter hinten an ist die ganze Zeit dreht. Das war vorher nicht. Leider geht er immer noch nicht an.
Ich hab dann probiert den Schalter kurzzuschließen allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich es richtig mache. Es kommen zwei Kabel am Schalter an und auf der Rückseite oben am Schalter kommen drei Dahtenden heraus. Da bin ich jetzt einfach mal mit einem Schraubenzieher drangegangen aber es ist nichts passiert. Ich frag mich auch warum zwei Kabel reingehen und drei rauskommen. 
Oder muss ich sie durchschneiden und abisolieren? Das fänge ich nicht so gut...
Mich würde stark interessieren warum der Lüfter sich wieder dreht...
Danke!


----------



## Frieeeeedolin (14. Februar 2010)

Was du schildest klingt etwas seltsam - kennst du nicht einen PC Experten, der sich die Sache mal anschauen kann? Die Probleme beim alten PC können übrigens auch an einer leeren CMOS Batterie liegen.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (19. Februar 2010)

Ne kenn leider keinen der mir da helfen könnte...
Also ich würd nochmal alles zusammenfassen und hoffe jemand hat noch nen Tip:
Der Computer ging nicht mehr an und der Lüfter hat kurz gezuckt aber sich dann nicht mehr gedreht. Dann hab ich mal alles entstaubt und ein neues Netzteil eingebaut und es ging immer nocht nicht. Allerdings hat sich jetzt (wieder mit dem alten Netzteil) der Lüfter daherhaft gedreht.
Dann hab ich den Pin vom Anschalter des Computers abgezogen und mit einem Schraubenzieher probiert zu starten und es hat auch nichts gebracht. Es scheint also nicht der Anknopf und nicht das Netzteil zu sein.
Ich würd jetzt nochmal eine neue Batterie ausprobieren und sonst aufgeben denn ein neues Mainboard lohnt sich nicht.
Was könnt ich jetzt noch probieren?
Ich hab noch überlegt, dass vielleicht durch zu viel Staub irgendwas nicht mehr geklappt hat und nach dem Saubermachen ging es eigentlich wieder. Allerdings stand der Computer dann schon solange ohne Strom rum, dass die Batterie leer war und der Computer nicht mehr bootete. Daher lass ich ihn jetzt mal über Nacht am Strom und guck morgen nochmal. Kann das sein?
Danke!


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Die Batterie ist eine Batterie..... und kein Akku (früher waren oft Akkus verbaut --> meist angelötet).
Wenn die Batterie also leer ist, dann ist sie leer..... da kann der PC noch so lange am Strom hängen.
Ich glaube aber nicht dass es an der Batterie liegt..... wenn die leer ist, dann "vergisst" das BIOS seine Einstellungen und setzt sich auf die Werkseinstellungen zurück.
Schlimmstenfalls würde der PC dann einen Error-Code piepsen..... und Dich am Bildschirm dazu auffordern die Einstellungen zu korrigieren oder einfach fortzufahren.

Kondensatoren sind nicht nur im Netzteil, sondern auch auf dem Mainboard (und anderen Teilen).
Diese können ggf. aufplatzen und somit nichtmehr funktionieren.
Evtl. sind sie aber auch "nur" aufgeblasen, das ist ein Alarmsignal für einen bevorstehenden Defekt.
Wie Kondensatoren aussehen und wie sie aufgeblasen (links unten)/aufgeplatzt (übrige) aussehen, kannst Du bei Wikipedia sehen:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/76/Defekte_Kondensatoren.jpg
Der Kondensator über dem links unten befindlichen scheint noch OK zu sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## kuhlmaehn (19. Februar 2010)

Ah ok dank dir, dann könnt ich ja ziemlich verlässlich mit einem Messgerät prüfen ob die Batterie noch ok ist oder? Frieeeeedolin meinte doch es könnte dadran liegen!?
Achso und aufgeplatz sieht keiner aus....


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Februar 2010)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Ah ok dank dir, dann könnt ich ja ziemlich verlässlich mit einem Messgerät prüfen ob die Batterie noch ok ist oder?


Ja, mit einem Voltmeter.
Ich kann Dir jetzt aber nicht sagen bis zu welcher Spannung die Batterie "noch OK" ist.
Wenn es die "CR 2032" sollte sie eigentlich 3V haben..... mit Sicherheit wird sie aber darunter liegen.


kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Frieeeeedolin meinte doch es könnte dadran liegen!?


Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren so einige Computer (eigene und fremde) in die Finger bekommen wo die Batterie/der Akku platt war.
Aber die hatten immer nur die bereits genannten Symptome..... aber sie liefen, zumindest bis der Bootscreen vom BIOS angezeigt wurde.


kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Achso und aufgeplatz sieht keiner aus....


Heisst zwar nicht dass sie nicht kaputt sind (typisches Beispiel sind die Anlauf-/Betriebskondensatoren von Waschmaschinen), aber ich denke man kann sie als Problemursache ausschliessen.

Ich würde mal alle Laufwerke vom Strom-/Datenkabel abklemmen, alle Steckkarten (auch die Grafikkarte) rausnehmen und nochmal probieren.
Ändert sich nichts, dann würde ich auchnoch den RAM rausnehmen.
Immer noch nichts? Nichtmal ein piepen? Auch nicht mit dem neuen Netzteil? Dann kann es eigentlich nurnoch die CPU und/oder das Mainboard sein (mehr bleibt ja nichtsmehr übrig ).


----------



## kuhlmaehn (20. Februar 2010)

Jetzt hab ich alles unwichtige abgestöpselt bis auf den Ram und es passiert immer noch gar nichts. 
Ich hab 2 Ram-Module und eines ist eigentlich recht neu, da kann es doch dann eigentlich nicht am Ram liegen oder?
Also der Lüfter dreht sich und sonst passiert einfach gar nichts wenn ich den An-Knopf drücke. Ich werd mir dann wohl einfach einen neuen PC kaufen denn CPU austauschen stellt ich mir etwas zu belastend vor 
Danke!


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Februar 2010)

kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab 2 Ram-Module und eines ist eigentlich recht neu, da kann es doch dann eigentlich nicht am Ram liegen oder?


Dafür würde ich meine Hände nicht ins Feuer legen. 
Ich habe sogar schon eine nagelneue Festplatte in die Finger bekommen, die defekt war..... also quasi sowas wie "defekt ab Werk". 
Hast Du es auch mal nur mit einem RAM-Riegel im Wechsel versucht?
Und dabei auch verschieden Sockel ausprobiert?



kuhlmaehn hat gesagt.:


> Ich werd mir dann wohl einfach einen neuen PC kaufen denn CPU austauschen stellt ich mir etwas zu belastend vor


Ich weiss ja nicht wie alte der PC ist, und wie leistungsfähig er ist..... eine CPU ist aber schnell ausgetauscht.
Aber 1. müsste geklärt werden ob es überhaupt noch eine passende CPU gibt.
2. nützt Dir eine neue CPU nichts, wenn das Board hin ist.
3. nütz Dir ein neues Board nichts, wenn die CPU hin ist. 
Evtl. müsstest Du beide Varianten ausprobieren..... und hoffentlich passt dann auch der RAM und die Grafikkarte, und das Netzteil ist hoffentlich auch leistungsfähig genug.....
Es könnte also zum Fass ohne Boden werden. 
Dank Online-Versand hat man zwar 14 Tage Zeit , aber man hat auch viel Arbeit und immer wieder Wartezeiten bis das nächste Teil angekommen ist.

Je nachdem wie "alt und lahm" Dein PC ist und wofür Du ihn brauchst, wäre eine Neuanschaffung u.U. evtl. tatsächlich sinnvoller.
Einfache Office-PC's bekommt man ja schon ab ca. 200 EUR (ich würde aber mehr investieren)..... nach oben sind natürlich praktisch keine Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (21. Februar 2010)

Naja ist ein 4 Jahre alter ALDI-PC 
(MD 8008 glaub ich)
Ich wollte eigentlich auf USB 3 Warten aber das kommt ja nicht so richtig in die Gänge 
Vielleicht warte ich einfach auf den nächsten ALDI-PC, bin immer etwas Ratlos beim PC Kaufen 
Danke nochmal...


----------



## fluessig (21. Februar 2010)

Also da würde ich dann doch die Empfehlungen der tutorials Community einem Aldi PC vorziehen. Das selber bauen ist gar nicht so schwer, wie man meint und Stonefish, chmee und co geben meist so gute Tipps, dass ich mich in den Threads selber gern raushalte


----------



## kuhlmaehn (21. Februar 2010)

Mh ich hab das früher mal probiert da waren die Teile aber glaube ich untereinander noch nicht so kompatibel wie heute.
Da gab es ständig Probleme und ich musste am Ende meinen Onkel das machen lasse 
Bei Aldi muss ich nur anrufen und 1-2 Tage später steht hier ein Techniker vor der Tür und tauscht mir gratis alles aus bis es wieder klappt


----------

